# Pups are coming!



## Tracy Cushway (Oct 1, 2006)

So far 3 fat healthy boys.  2 sables and a bi-color. Looks like it's going to be a long night though. She still looks pretty full of pups.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tracy Cushway said:


> So far 3 fat healthy boys.  2 sables and a bi-color. Looks like it's going to be a long night though. She still looks pretty full of pups.


 \/ \/


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Congratulations Tracy


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They were the litter due on the 15th???

Little demons must really want out!


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats on your litter. I hope that everything goes smoothly and you can get some rest tonight!


----------



## Tracy Cushway (Oct 1, 2006)

I have 3 big boys right now. I think she may have another couple still not whelped so I'm taking her into the vet as soon as they open at 8. She's not straining and doesn't look distressed but I want to be sure we're done. 



> They were the litter due on the 15th???
> 
> Little demons must really want out!


LOL yep the did and they are big boys at 1 lb, 1 lb 1oz and 1 lb 3 oz. I had her due date estimated at the 12th-15th due to the number of ties I got on her. She decided to have them on my birthday instead. :lol: 
You can take a peek at http://windlied.tripod.com/cam


----------



## Tracy Cushway (Oct 1, 2006)

We had to have a C-section done on Byorka as one big pup was stuck in the canal. I now have 7 healthy pups and I'm exhausted. :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tracy Cushway said:


> We had to have a C-section done on Byorka as one big pup was stuck in the canal. I now have 7 healthy pups and I'm exhausted. :wink:


Whew.

Congratulations!


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah!! Glad to hear they are all doing well  That will be an excellent working litter \/ I always loved how Byorka was bred-an Olex Valsory daughter then with Mala as her dam you get some great Belgium dogs in there. Byorka is such a strong female. Xandor really compliments her nicely  Can't wait to watch them grow, I want pictures after your well deserved nap! 8)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Send me the one that was stuck. I will name him after my favorite mod, Tard. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tracy Cushway (Oct 1, 2006)

> Send me the one that was stuck. I will name him after my favorite mod, Tard.


Geez I would Jeff but I didn't bring the body home with me. He'd be a little stinky before he got there.  

We had 6 pups still in her when we did the C but only got 4 live ones. Im thrilled with the 7 healthy pups I have though and all are thriving this morning.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

All the more appropriate!!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------

